# Rams and Green Terrors?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

The boyfriend and I are planning on setting up an older 29gal tank of mine at his place, with two green terrors and possibly a german blue ram. For now that's about it, as each fish grows around 3-4in.

My question is this -- will these two types of fish get along? What else could we add to the tank that wouldn't end up as lunch?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think the green terrors are gonna be to agressive for the rams


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Green terrors can get 11" (edit, just looked it up), Ram can get 4", but more normal is 2". I wouldn't put them together in a tank that small. Green terrors are very pretty, but they can earn their name.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Green terrors grow 3x that size and would be pissed jammed in such a small tank. They would also tear your rams a new one.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I wouldn't advise more than one species of cichlid in a 29. There really isn't enough "floorspace" for more than one territory to be established. Bolivian Ram's are a little larger and a good bit hardier than GBR's, particularly for a new setup. GBR's do better in a well-established planted tank.
Otherwise, a handful of tetra's would probably mix well enough, and maybe a few Cory cats.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh crap... then this place I was looking at has its information all wrong -- I didn't realize that green terrors got so huge. I'll let the boyfriend know about this -- he'll change his mind about getting any. Maybe it's Jack Dempsey's he was thinking of? 

I'll follow the "floor space" rule that toddnbekka mentioned, and won't mix cichlids. Makes sense, and I don't want any bloodshed once things are set up.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

jack dempsey's also can get up to 10 inches so its def. not those.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In a 29 I would put in a pair of Rams. They are gorgeous on their own and don't need another Chichlid to hang out with. Dempsy's are good fish but very big like the terror. It would actually be a better pair to have Dempsy's and Terrors together in a big enough tank. 

Rams are fairly easy to get along with. You could put fast moving fish in with them (barbs, tetras, rasborras) and have a fun tank. I wouldn't suggest guppies platy's etc. Not fast enough to handle the possible chasing. If the pair mates they will get aggressive so just be aware of that. It doesn't mean they will take out your tank or anything, but expect the balance to change. I would be careful about putting 2 males in a tank that small as they will probably fight. I ended up with 4 males in a 100 gallon tank and they all beat each other up. Given their small territory requirements I was pretty shocked by that. It was my rookie fault though, I thought I had sexed them well and was a bit wrong LOL. I am considering getting some more though 

In my experience (limited) Rams are on the touchy side. You will want a well established tank with a neutral to acid Ph. They can take the higher Ph but would need a super slow acclimation to it. If your tank is well established then chances are that the Ph will lowered some (if you have high Ph) so it would be less of an issue in an established tank. If the Ph in your tank is high you can also lower it with things like wood. Don't worry about lower Ph, they will definitely do better in that.


----------

